# Cases are worth it



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe it's because I'm sometimes very clumsy, but I've always put protective cases of some sort on my cell phones. I don't understand those people who walk around with naked phones.

Tonight I dropped my iPhone two feet onto a tiled floor, and it survived without a scratch. The case has a large crack in the hard shell, and is a total loss since it won't fit together any more, which is a shame because it has an auxiliary battery in it. I could get through a day of heavy use with the extra power. Now I'm back using my OtterBox, as I will probably get a new phone in the next two months and there's no point in spending money for a new battery case right now.

I recommend cases.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Agree.  I have kept a case on everyone of my iphones and I've had a lot of them.  I'm not prone to drop my things but you never know when it might happen. I keep my other devices in a case as well.  Darn things cost too much to take a risk.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I always put the thinnest and lightest possible case on my iPhone. I mostly want them for grippability rather than for protection. I find that matte black cases made by Spigen are inexpensive and nicely holdable, unlike the slicker than snot surface of an iPhone. I'm getting my iphones through the "iPhone Upgrade Program" installment plan, and it includes AppleCare for a not-too expensive replacement. In over twenty years of carrying a phone or one of the old Palm PDAs that was used similarly to the phone, I've only broken one. I experimented with carrying my iPhone 7 Plus in an Otterbox, and it was just too bulky. Also as long as I am on the Apple plan, I'll be getting a new phone about every twelve months, and an expensive case such as an Otterbox that I'd use for a year (with no resale value) is a significant addition to the cost of a new phone.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Incidentally, another reason to have a thin case is to hold the exposed glass of the camera lens off of whatever I set the phone in/on. Not all slender cases do this, you have to check!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Being an old guy with a distinct touch of arthritis, I find a thin phone hard to hold. I'm much more comfortable with a case that is thicker. I went back to my OtterBox Commuter. It's about 12mm thick, and offers very good protection. Since I'm a hiker/bicycler/geocacher, I like the additional security. I've had a previous phone fall off my bicycle while zooming down a rocky dirt trail, and it survived without a scratch (yes, I did come up with a more secure way of fastening it to my bike).

I also use a slightly matte screen protector (I hate reflections). In my previous biking incident, the screen protector had a nasty gouge in it, but the screen itself was unharmed.

The OtterBox wasn't all that expensive, I think it was $20.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I've only had the Apple leather case on my 5S and I'm amazed at some of the drops it has survived.


----------

